# Union Contact Pro vs Union Force



## Dlearin (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of buying some bindings and saying bye-bye to my old union flite. Due to my budget, the most I can afford are these three: Union Contact Pro, Union Force or Burton Cartel.
I use to go very little to the park and my style is more of playing on the slopes, but I would not like to stop doing descents off-piste or ever step on the park. What do you think fits more for me?

P.D: I don't have an EST system on my boards.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Forces if Union fits you, if Cartels had a better strap I’d go for those, but maybe you like them.


----------



## Dlearin (Nov 15, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> Forces if Union fits you, if Cartels had a better strap I’d go for those, but maybe you like them.


Thanks! Is the contact pro so focused in the park right? In the beginning, I was interested in them cause being less stiffy and allowed, as I understand, to be more play playful but on the other hand, if this means to be restricted only to park....
Also, I have a little fear about forces, will I be capable of doing flat tricks and playing around or are they so rigid?

Thanks again!


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Dlearin said:


> Thanks! Is the contact pro so focused in the park right? In the beginning, I was interested in them cause being less stiffy and allowed, as I understand, to be more play playful but on the other hand, if this means to be restricted only to park....


I have contact pro that I use on powder board and playing around in soft snow. Love how they feel. I also have had flite pro and contact is a big upgrade. If you're into a surfy set-up contact pro is great option. I like ultras even more which have the feeling of the contact but are more precise and responsive.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds like Stratas are the choice for you.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

forces arent that rigid. the contact pros i had used to get ice buildup under the bindings. edit: new models dont have the same highback i had


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If you like your Flites, the Contact Pro will feel like an all-around upgrade. If you're not very heavy or riding really stiff boards they're good.

Force is significantly stiffer than the Contact Pro unless they softened it up in the last few years.

It really depends on your preference and what boards you're riding.

Also check out the Bent Metal Transfer and Arbor Cypress - both in your price range and maybe more well-rounded options for you.


----------



## Dlearin (Nov 15, 2021)

treehugger said:


> I have contact pro that I use on powder board and playing around in soft snow. Love how they feel. I also have had flite pro and contact is a big upgrade. If you're into a surfy set-up contact pro is great option. I like ultras even more which have the feeling of the contact but are more precise and responsive.


Thanks for your answer! I really was nicely riding with my flite pro, honestly only thought about change it cause they, after 4 season, start to falling apart.

So maybe as you said get direct to the contact pro is the best, only was afraid to be a bad decision using it out park but, as you comented that you used with your power board I feel more confident about them.



drblast said:


> If you like your Flites, the Contact Pro will feel like an all-around upgrade. If you're not very heavy or riding really stiff boards they're good.
> 
> Force is significantly stiffer than the Contact Pro unless they softened it up in the last few years.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! Honestly this is a point that I forget to mention, I'm 95kg and 1'85m (209lb and 6.07 feet) so ...maybe it could be a problem go with the contact pro? In the other hands, I use middle to low stiff board (4 and 5 flex right now).

And thanks for the other brands! I have check it but are not available in my near stores. But will continue looking for it.



Rip154 said:


> forces arent that rigid. the contact pros i had used to get ice buildup under the bindings. edit: new models dont have the same highback i had


Thanks! Yeah, I have been checking it and seems they change from 2019 to 2020 a lot of things, I was thinking about to buy the 2021, which one is your model?




unsuspected said:


> Sounds like Stratas are the choice for you.


Honestly didn't take it account and are a bit more expensive, so maybe could be better. But, since I have a limited budget, have to think seriously if I can , and worth it, to expend more. Thanks!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Dlearin said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I have been checking it and seems they change from 2019 to 2020 a lot of things, I was thinking about to buy the 2021, which one is your model?


I had the 2017 Contact Pro (L). I think the ice buildup thing was only on channel-boards, but maybe they fixed it anyways.
Currently have the 2022 Flite Pro (M) and I like those better, but the size could play a part.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Contact Pro has the mini disk. Force has the full sized one. Normally that should be all the differential one needs. As a result, CP offers more board feel while Force is more planted. Otherwise, they both do normal binding things really well. 

If you want to cater to your current boards, CP. But if you think you may want to move up the board flex in the future, Force.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dlearin said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of buying some bindings and saying bye-bye to my old union flite. Due to my budget, the most I can afford are these three: Union Contact Pro, Union Force or Burton Cartel.
> I use to go very little to the park and my style is more of playing on the slopes, but I would not like to stop doing descents off-piste or ever step on the park. What do you think fits more for me?
> 
> P.D: I don't have an EST system on my boards.
> ...


The force is a tank. I've got a pair that have hundreds of days on them I just put on my new board. They just keep going and going. Did you check out the union STR? I have been using STR's on my all mountain board for years. It's a great bang for the buck. Basically a higher end binding stripped of all the bells and whistles. Simple and reliable. Medium stiffness.


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

I bought a used set of (17/18?) Scott Stevens, the green/purple ones, which in my understanding are very similar to Contact Pros. I love them.

Going from a (14/15?) Burton Cartel set on a powder board to the Scottys on a freestyle/all-mountain board has made a huge difference in the level of my riding enjoyment. Very flexy but you still feel the board and the terrain.

I was loving Union all of a sudden and wanted to try something else from them, all I kept hearing was Force from everyone but the online rabbit hole led me to a new set of Stratas. As nice of binding as it is I have not gelled with it yet, could be the board I threw them on and I hope to try a couple of other boards with them before making any sort of decision. 

All that being said I think I may try the Flite Pros this season, the reviews seem to be good and they're pretty affordable. Kinda joined this forum to get a better understanding of the Union line.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

brandis said:


> I bought a used set of (17/18?) Scott Stevens, the green/purple ones, which in my understanding are very similar to Contact Pros. I love them.
> 
> Going from a (14/15?) Burton Cartel set on a powder board to the Scottys on a freestyle/all-mountain board has made a huge difference in the level of my riding enjoyment. Very flexy but you still feel the board and the terrain.
> 
> ...


Are the strata's too stiff for you?


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> Are the strata's too stiff for you?


No. The flex feels right, feels good. I'm still having troubles dialling them in I think. Maybe it’s the stance. I also put them on a board that I'm unsure about. The whole setup feels wrong. I'm switching things up first ride this season, bindings and board getting separated.


----------

